# Direct vs Pro logic



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

I noticed when i was playing music on my stereo that when I have it in Dolby Prologic "Enhanced" or "normal" that my music doesnt seem as bright as when I have it in just "direct"/"effect off".

It seems to be missing the width, treble and the overall "mid" volume decreases. I would say the....region of 16K-13K frequencies and 9k-7k of frequencies kinda soften. The best sound example is say the crash on drums sounds much softer and less pronounced. But the guitar sounds just as loud.

What could be some of the reasons


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Dolby Prologic is only taking the analog signal (it is not a digital mix) and is not always suited for music as it is not always recorded with that in mind. When a Dolby Surround soundtrack is produced, four channels of audio; Left, Center, Right, and Mono surround are matrix-encoded onto two audio tracks. These two tracks are then carried on stereo program sources such as CDs, videotapes and TV broadcasts where they can be decoded by Dolby Pro Logic to recreate the original four-channel surround sound experience.

What you are probably experiencing is the fact that your particular choice of music is not recorded using Dolby pro Logic in the loop.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Plus, in order for ProLogic to be effective you must have at least 4 or more speakers attached to the receiver. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

I have a 5.1 system hooked up to the receiver. And its most of the time I hear this problem with most of my music.

I was wondering if it could be my center channel itself. Or maybe a newer Receiver itself might make it better.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

the_rookie said:


> I have a 5.1 system hooked up to the receiver. And its most of the time I hear this problem with most of my music.
> 
> I was wondering if it could be my center channel itself. Or maybe a newer Receiver itself might make it better.


Could be a little of both, what speakers are you using for your fronts and center?


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

1x Polk Audio CSi25 (Center Speaker)
2x Polk Audio R50 (Tower Speakers)
1x Yamaha Natural Sound Stereo Receiver RX-V480 (Receiver)


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Your mains are defiantly stronger than your center but your center is not bad. Your receiver is fairly old, have you given any thought to upgrading?


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeah, but would that make a such a difference in my musical selection?

Cuz dont most AVRs do the same thing, which is amplify the signals?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

yes, and no. the newer receivers have built in room correction and auto eq's that work very well to make all channels preform properly and to make each speaker sound there best.


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

Really eh? Hmmm, i will have to look into it more. I might have to upgrade soon...well idk, i think i need to re-adjust my priorities...


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I have a Pioneer Elite reciever that has 7 channel stereo and it sounds great, not true stereo with 7 channels but it fills the room up nicely.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

My Denon receiver has the Audyssey MultiEQ system that is amazing at setting up all the speakers in a system. I get the best sound with it than anything I tried myself. Several companies incorporate it with their products. If you can, give it a try. Dennis


----------

